# Scar questions???



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi everyone

Ok its 4weeks since TT surgery. Doing fine, still get my "oh sooo tired-moments" but otherwise fine. Meds was 1st time spoton according to dr so no its just getting used to everything.

How did your scar look at 4 weeks, still a bit swollen? Red?
What did you use on the scar? Vit e oil/ tissue oil? 
I was wondering why and how long did it take for scar to get only fine white line? 
Do you have to massage it and how?

And then i still get a lot of headaches (every day) gosh its so annoying, thought it will pass after the op, but now its back again. :sad0049:
I know a lot of questions (sorry)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Mine is not swollen or red, but that doesn't mean there's something wrong with yours...I think that means there's a little scar tissue.

I had minimal amounts of scar tissue. I use Mederma in the morning and Vit E lotion at night. I usually just massaged each on to the scar, pressing firmly to try and break up any remaining scar tissue. Today is 8 weeks out for me and I don't have a "fine white line" yet...more like a fine darkish brown line.

I'm still waiting on getting fully medicated, so I can't comment on the residual tiredness, but I would think at four weeks out, that's still pretty normal.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

My surgeries were back in February and March, and my scar is still very visible. I'm working on it. It was swolen for a couple of months, and got very pigmented. Mederma did not work for me, but a couple of weeks ago in my medicine cabinet, I found some Clinique stuff I bought a year or two ago, and I'm seeing good results with it. It's called ... oh, shoot, I can't remember the name. I'll have to check when I get home. I'll get back to you...


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I am 5 weeks post-surgery. My scar looks good and feels good. It is like a little red line. There's a raised ridge underneath it like a speed bump that is tender, but getting smaller each week. It doesn't feel so good to touch it, but doesn't bother me at all otherwise. I haven't had my post-surgery thyroid levels measured yet. I am also having a lot of headaches. Ugh. I seem to have symptoms of both hypo and hyper, which probably means my levels will be just right . Gah. Still waiting for that magic pill.


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Thx Joplin, i'm gonna massage it with the lotions i have. I hope your meds get working quickly.

Octavia, i would appreciate the name. I dont even know if we get Mederma on our side of the world.

Snoodmama, you described my scar exactly with the little bump(ridge), that was why i was wondering if i will settle down a little bit.

Its just at time a bit reddish and then again its just the bump. But it will probably heal in time. Patience is not my strong point LOL

Thx for all the replies.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Linty, the Clinique stuff I was talking about is called Advanced Stop Signs, For Lines and Dark Spots. Since it's for dark spots, and my problem is hyperpigmentation of my scar, I thought I'd give it a try. I am very pleasantly surprised at the results I'm getting from it.

My skin reacted very badly to the Mederma--all red, splotchy, and itchy...felt like a mild case of poison ivy. I stuck with it for over 8 weeks because I REALLY wanted it to work. I don't think it made any difference at all for me.


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

My scar looks like a red line, and I also have the ridge thing going on. I started using BioOil on my in the morning and at bedtime. I have forced myself to rub it in because it still feels tender on the ridge but I have noticed it is slowly going down. I think the red will stay awhile because I have fair skin. I bought some nice scarves to sheild it from the sun, but I still don't like having things wrapped around my neck. Any suggestions on keeping the sun off our scars? The band-aid thing is getting real old!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

My scar looks rugged, not at all like a slim line...kind of bumpy and red. I am not sure if it is because they used my old one which was 20 years old! Part of my old one was not touched and I look at that one to inspire the new one to copy that! Anyway, we go boating quite a bit. I have fair skin. I have been using Neutrogena SPF 70 and have not had any problems. I do not like anything to touch my scar either, it is a weird feeling when something does.


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks webster2! I'm gonna the sunscreen you suggested and hope it works. I like to go out for long walks and this might make that a bit more comfortable.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

It has worked well for me. My mom had skin cancer and it is what her doctor suggested, so she bought all her kiddies a big supply!


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Thx for the replies.

Octavia, it seems Clinique replaced that Advanced Stop signs with something else. Will find out maybe i can still get from one of the shops here.

Also using sunscreen when outside, but i hate the feeling of cream on the scar. Rather the cream than probs later on.
It looks much better 6 weeks post op, so think after another few weeks it wont be that visible anymore. The ridge is also settling down abit.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Linty said:


> Octavia, it seems Clinique replaced that Advanced Stop signs with something else. Will find out maybe i can still get from one of the shops here.


Well, that stinks! I'm about to run out, and I believe it's making a big difference with my scar, darnit!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I intended to buy something to put on my incision site but I never did. My skin is so sensitive that the gentlest products can cause problems so I just dab a little Olay moisturizer on mine when I use it on my face. I only use moisturizer a couple of times a week and I use goat milk soap, which I love!

My scar is barely noticeable unless I raise my head. It is very well camouflaged by my other neck wrinkles!!  I assumed my scar would be low on the front of my neck but mine is maybe midway and slightly off-center of my neck. The scar doesn't hurt and there is no bumpiness but I do notice a slight tightness sometimes when I swallow.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I have really sensitive skin (red hair). I have been using Cetaphil, it is pretty gentle. My scar looks nasty lumpy & bumpy. I am hoping it evens out but who knows. It makes me wonder if it looks like that because they used an antique scar, and it is way down on my neck almost to my collarbone. Could be worse!


----------

